# Slide 150 9.0 Laufrad zerstört



## Linoge (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo Radon Team,

haben ein unrundes Problem:

Bei einem Sturz hat es nem Kumpel das hintere Laufrad zersägt.

Er ist selber leider nicht in der Lage sich im Forum zu registrieren,daher

der Kontakt über mich.

Die Felge selbst sowie einige Speichen sind nicht mehr zu retten,Nabe 

scheint aber vollkommen in Ordnung.

Können nur leider nirgendens die Teile seperat finden um sie zu 

reparieren.

Könnt ihr helfen?

Der Internetpho-biker wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## backstein689 (15. Juni 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/reklamation.html

oder
Radon Bikes Hotline 				
*02225-8888-222*

da wird dir geholfen. Dieses Forum ist rein zum Erfahrungsaustausch gedacht und keine offizielle Radon Service  Plattform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linoge (15. Juni 2013)

Ahh alles klar vielen Dank


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2013)

Der LRS ist ein DT Swiss M1700 Spline 15mm/X12
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup
Die Felgen sind DT M480 28Loch. http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=353
Die Speichen DT Competition Straightpull black.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Speichen/DT-competition-sup-®-sup-straightpull
Die Speichenlängen müßten da auf den hinteren Felgenaufklebern stehn.
Die originalen weißen Felgenaufkleber evtl über Radon besorgen.


----------



## Linoge (15. Juni 2013)

Perfekt

Danke,leite es so weiter


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2013)

Ein kpl HR wird dir da wohl ca 250â¬ kosten.


----------



## Linoge (16. Juni 2013)

Leider das Risiko bei unser aller liebsten Sportart


----------



## backstein689 (16. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ein kpl HR wird dir da wohl ca 250 kosten.



Wieso so viel?
Er braucht die Felge für 54 euro und die Speichen kosten nicht die Welt.

Nabe hat er ja, Einspeichen lassen 50.


Den kompletten LRS gibts für 470 fabrikfrisch zu kaufen:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...aufradsatz-26-Zoll-VR-QR15-HR-X12--26303.html


----------



## backstein689 (16. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Wieso so viel?
> Er braucht die Felge für 54 euro und die Speichen kosten nicht die Welt.
> 
> Nabe hat er ja, Einspeichen lassen 50.
> ...




Meine Frage eher: Wie sieht das mit der Garantie auf die Laufräder aus?
Voraussgesetzt er hat es sachgemäß benutzt.


----------



## Linoge (16. Juni 2013)

Sachgemäße Nutzung zieht leider nicht mehr

Unfall gibt es sogar auf HD 

Habt ihr mal selber eingespeicht?


----------



## Markdierk (17. Juni 2013)

Garantie bezieht sich auf die Zusicherung der Funktionstüchtigkeit und greift doch nicht bei Eigenverschulden 

Ich würde nicht selber einspeichen, wenn man gar kein Gerät hat. Ein schlecht eingespeichtes Rad macht auch kein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. Juni 2013)

Linoge schrieb:


> ...Unfall gibt es sogar auf HD



Dann zeig doch mal her das Filmchen


----------



## Linoge (17. Juni 2013)

Wird gemacht,er kann es mir leider nicht schicken da es 140 mb Groß ist.

Sobald ich es habe wird es veröffentlicht


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## Aalex (17. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Meine Frage eher: Wie sieht das mit der Garantie auf die Laufräder aus?
> Voraussgesetzt er hat es sachgemäß benutzt.



garantie bei einem selbstverschuldeteten sturz?

aber sonst ist noch alles in Ordnung bei euch


----------



## backstein689 (17. Juni 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> garantie bei einem selbstverschuldeteten sturz?
> 
> aber sonst ist noch alles in Ordnung bei euch



Das war eher allgemein gefragt...darum die sachgemäße benutzung....


----------



## mtintel (24. Juni 2013)

Und wo ist jetzt das Video zu sehen *g* ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

